# Reserve parking TTOC @ GTi International



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Well, we have a pitch at GTi international and all we need now are the punters to park on it. Booke yourself a great day out and reserve the right to represent YOUR club. 8)

Reserve your place on the Events thread here :-

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1049396883

1 pound per day for a 10 car pitch. 
so sat and sunday will have 10 cars daily. They don't have to be the same cars.

Club name gets written on passes.

Members are also required to pay for admission to event. So its one extra quid for TTOC parking space.

"Cars on display are there for public display and must remain there until the end of the afternoon. 
Last year some drivers wanted to pull car off display and take part in sprint and they emphasise at this early stage this is not permitted. If members want to do the sprints etc then they should not be parked on the club displays." On the form it also states that moved during the day will be excluded from the display area for safety reasons.

I can see many of us would want to sprint but I can't see how they'd police this really.(unless they are more strict than last year)

So there we have it

Fees 
10 pound sat (13 on gate) 
10 pound sunday (13 on gate) 
weekend 18 pound (both days)
show and shine 8 pound day (sat only) 
concours d'elegance 8 pound day (sun only)

advanced bookings by 25th april or online at www.gtiinternational.co.uk

info 01525 750 500

www.streetmap.co.uk postcode IP12 2TW

Also

weekend camping at a site close by!! 
reverse bungee and helicopter rides.!!

Get it booked ASAP.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

good work andy 

Now to add from Andy's post.. if you have never been to Gti International, don't be put off by the mass media name :

It's an event for all VW & Audi Group cars, which includes Seat's ! Of course it will be dominated by VW's but there are a sizeable number of Audi's there 

But the main highlights of the day is the Quarter Mile Sprint..



> *The Sprint*
> The quarter-mile Sprint is main attraction of the event and it offers the ideal opportunity to test yourself and your car against the clock. It will take place on the runway, resurfaced only a few years ago as a reserve landing strip for the space shuttle! Cars run in two lanes, side-by-side, accelerating hard all the way to the finish line: the perfect place for friends to find out whose car really is the fastest!
> 
> The Sprint at GTI International attracts a wide range of entries, from radical high-performance competition machinery like the Dialynx Sport quattro and Dubsport twin-VR6-engined Golf, to ordinary road-going cars - this is the ideal opportunity to take to the track in your everyday road car and enjoy the exhilaration of competitive performance!
> ...


I've been doing since 1996 and last year for the first time in my TT.... it is such fun, watching the event and taking part       there were quite a few TT on track last year includes the likes of WakTT amongst others..


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

As per the main forum Forge/Revo have kindly offered to again be available to give the revo forge trial to any TT present on the day for free.

Come on folks lets fill the pitch and experience what the car can do

?before and after sprint runs anyone??


----------

